# audobon refuge?



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I know this doesn't happen for a while, but when does the refuge open up to pheasant hunting? Thanks.

I was down there this weekend...and WOW....lots of hunters...crazyness


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

OOPS....just noticed this is under canada goose hunting----my bad


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

December 1st


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

kewl....thanks


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

It used to open on Dec 1st but they changed that last year. It now opens on the Monday after Deer Gun season closes, which is Nov. 24 this year.


----------

